# Ktp 400 / 6av2123-2db03-0ax0



## Captain Future (21 März 2019)

Privat Verkauf keine Garantie..

5 Stück KTP 400 / 6AV2123-2DB03-0AX0 OVP aus 08.2018

Preisvorschlag bitte als PN


----------



## Captain Future (5 April 2019)

3 Stück verkauft...... noch 2 Stück zu haben


----------



## Captain Future (23 April 2019)

Noch 1 Stück


----------



## Captain Future (18 Juni 2019)

Verkauft.....


----------

